# Exciting news.....MORE RABBITS!



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I have been looking for a friend for Elvis for a while now, he's quite skittish and a bit of a jessie so tends to end up in a corner whilst a doe humps his head! It was a question of finding the right girl to make him happy!!

So, I had a text from my local excellent RSPCA small animal lady & she said she had a girl called Annie in....would I like a look? Of course, it would be rude not to! 

She is called Annie, is a tiny wee thing, blue with uppy ears and very gentle. She was found as a stray, no idea how she survived the streets given her size! I passed the homecheck :thumbsup: so now Elvis is booked in for Friday to go stay at the centre whilst they bond them for me...brilliant! And if it doesn't work with Annie....but I really hope it does....then they will try him with another bun. I am trying not to get too excited but I'm finding it hard not to boing a bit :lol:

Being a numpty I felt embarrassed to ask to take a photo of her but when I drop him off I shall get a snap 

Watch this space!!!!!

Plus I have Rob from Ryedale Hutches making me a fab enclosure to fit round the front of my rabbit shed and hutch, enclosing it all making it super safe....more boinging!! :lol:


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Boing, boing, boing


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Super news I hope they bond very quickly!
She sounds like a lovely bunny


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Got my fingers crossed here it works out with Elvis and Annie! I don't blame you being excited!

Cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

me too!! I've only got a fuzzy one off the website! the lady who bonds says she will send me pics and updates


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

More Wabbits? You're so greedy! :angry: :laugh:

I hope it all goes well- I have everything crossed that you manage to find 'the one'


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Elvis en route to meet Annie....not entirely thrilled lol


Little Annie


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Blue grey bunny is gorgeous!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well yesterday was his settling in day. Today she is going to try them together. If it doesn't work then there are loads of other lady buns he can try with, sadly lots n lots. Hopefully he will find the girl of his dreams


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Awww both adorable
Hope they get on well


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

The update this afternoon.....Elvis is being a statue and trying to pretend it isn't really happening. Poor lad. Hope he sees the light! He'd be much happier with a pal.


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Oh dear, hes feeling shy! Bless!

Im sure he will come round to having a lady friend.


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

She is soooo cute! 
Hope all goes well. Keep us updated


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Today's update....there's a bit of an improvement in his behaviour. Good grief Elvis!! Take it slow mate lol, make sure she's the right one for you haha!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I defiantly have space for her here if this doesnt work out  I have a soft spot for otter markings


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I defiantly have space for her here if this doesnt work out  I have a soft spot for otter markings


me too! I have a blue otter frenchie and I think it's a really beautiful colour! But saying that she could be sky blue pink as long as she gets along with elvis!

today apparently he has relaxed a bit more, she has stopped chasing him, in fact she is ignoring him point blank.....so they are co existing rather than forming a relationship. Tomorrow the lady is going to decrease their space to see if she can force them to interact but she remains quite positive


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hehe nothing like an arranged marriage


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I know......lol......YOU WILL ENJOY YOURSELVES!!!!!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

youve gotta be cruel to be kind  they'll be in love before you know it


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

emzybabe said:


> I defiantly have space for her here if this doesnt work out  I have a soft spot for otter markings


Gosh no! It has to work out!
Otherwise he'll be lonesome tonight and have a blue christmas
She's adorable! He can't help falling in love
(Sorry Elvis)


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah how lovely, hopefully they will fall for each other.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Today she has felt confident in decreasing their space to try and force some interaction. She says Elvis has relaxed considerably so she was happy to try and make them be a bit closer. They've almost eaten together. Both have been interested in eating together but one tends to eat and the other hop off and then vice versa. She says Elvis is showing no animosity at all bless him, he's just very very nervous. Annie has had the odd pop at him at first but has given up even bothering with him now. It's a bit of progress so it's looking hopeful. But she says they are nowhere near ready to come home yet. What a brilliant lady for spending this time bonding them, big cheer for RSPCA Macclesfield!! :thumbup1:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Today she has felt confident in decreasing their space to try and force some interaction. She says Elvis has relaxed considerably so she was happy to try and make them be a bit closer. They've almost eaten together. Both have been interested in eating together but one tends to eat and the other hop off and then vice versa. She says Elvis is showing no animosity at all bless him, he's just very very nervous. Annie has had the odd pop at him at first but has given up even bothering with him now. It's a bit of progress so it's looking hopeful. But she says they are nowhere near ready to come home yet. What a brilliant lady for spending this time bonding them, big cheer for RSPCA Macclesfield!! :thumbup1:


Yay! Go Elvis! 

Sounds very promising


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You must be psychic cos I have had a text this morning saying I can go and collect them! They have suddenly decided they like each other!


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

congratulations 
i love a happy ending


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well let's be cautious and give it a week for them to settle!


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ok. Won't go and buy a hat just yet


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Actually hat buying might happen sooner than I thought. Elvis has settled in brilliantly. Annie has been quite stressed by the journey. Took an hour to get home, which in a way was good cos they ended up cuddling for comfort



They are living in the unheated utility for now. Just so I can keep a close eye on them and restrict their space. I caught them cuddling earlier!



Elvis started eating straight away but Annie took a few hours. She's ok now and getting cheeky and nosey. I think she's going to be a character lol. 
No animosity at all. They are doing remarkably well.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Geeez look at all the rabbits I've got now!! I only ever wanted two!! How did that happen?? 
Bernie I need a new signature!!!!!!! :singing:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

YAY!! Congrats to the new couple!


----------



## KarenRolo (Nov 3, 2013)

Yayayay. This is SO cute  congratulations eeek


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

So cute -good they like each other!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

This morning we are very happy!! :thumbup1:


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

And such a cute couple!
Congrats Elvis and Annie


----------



## Allierat (Sep 12, 2013)

Awwww what an adorable couple!


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

Elvis' whole body language has changed now, he looks so relaxed :001_wub:

He is another bun that proves that although they can exist as lone buns, they are only truly happy once bonded with the right partner


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You are so right....he has turned into a flump! It was just a question of finding the right girl for him, one who could put up with three days of OHMYGODOHMYGODOHMYGOD-DON'TTOUCHMEEEEEEE!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

We have grooming!!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww this is fabulous news, how lovely.

Not nearly enough photos though.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

sskmick said:


> Aww this is fabulous news, how lovely.
> 
> Not nearly enough photos though.


Really????? I may give them a bit of free time later so might get my big camera out


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Ahh such lovely news!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

My Mr Elvis Pants.....very happy with his new friend 



The happy couple, Little Annie & Elvis



Beautiful Annie


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

What a lovely couple


----------

